# The pump



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

I keep hearing guys talk about supplements they're taking which improve their pump e.g. "The pumps you get on Jack3d are awesome".

Is that really a sign that the supplements are working?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

is just a feeling mate, it goes away as fast as it comes


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

The pump you get from the likes of Liquid Fury during & after training is increased blood flow into the target area to help stretch the muscle fascia more & for a longer period of time.


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

I assume thats a good thing?

How do these products give you more of a pump?


----------



## Ross_p (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey buddy. I'll give my veiw and opinion here. These NO "pump" products supposedly give this pumped feeling from the ingredients such as Arginine which cause Nitric Oxide production. Nitric Oxide is responsible for Vaso Dilation! Basically making your veins and blood vessels etc expand, thus, allowing more blood to be pumped through to your mucles and supposedly causing insane pumps. I'm skeptical myself to the pumps from these products but I do believe they are good for your performance in the gym. The best pumps I've ver had are from Creatine Monohydrate!!??... This is my take on the subject, I'm no expert (and sorry if there are tons of spelling mistakes here, I'm writing this from my phone and can't see what I'm writing very well!)


----------



## BigAndy (Dec 30, 2011)

How do you take Creatine? I've never noticed any improved pump from it.


----------



## Ross_p (Oct 8, 2009)

Was loading 20g's a day and drinking a lot of water and I noticed awesome pumps from it for sure. Its water retention no doubt, but its a pleasant feeling!


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

better off taking kre alk andy its better absorbed into the system as its ph corrected creatine, extremes kr evolution


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Creatine mono gave me so much pump that it made me look like if I was pregnant lol


----------



## Ross_p (Oct 8, 2009)

Haha yes it sure gives your stomach a great pump too!


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes it's all 2 do with Nitric Oxide levels!! Makes u work harder for longer!! I used stuff while I was in Afghan that u took before the gym and psychologically it made u want to do more etc!! Very gd!!! That's my opinion anyway!!!


----------



## AbysmalFitness (Jan 5, 2012)

I used Jack3d and I just noticed it gave me a rush but not really improved the pump for me, i did notice that tribulus was good though I do think that most of it is physcological might just be me though


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont usually rate trib but a good mate of mine has had his sex life and libido turned around by it recently..

i dont get the pumps peeps talk about, regualr pumps good enuff for me lol.


----------

